# Bass Island Little Miami River



## Exentrik

Hi Everyone,

I am visiting from Northeast OH. I will be in Cincinnati this week, any reviews on Bass Island on the little miami river? Worth Fishing? How is the access there? What types of fish are normally caught here? I am looking for a scenic place to fish after work for and hour or so. I am staying in Blue Ash.. Will I need waders or tall boots or is this deep section of the river??

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## bsmith

That's a beautiful section of river. The water is so shallow you can fish just about all of it with normal rubber boots without getting wet. It has a really nice series of riffles with a deeper pool on either side. It used to be really quiet but they opened a bar just down the street from it so you get a little background noise nowadays.

Theres a parking lot and a bike trail running through there so it's really easy to access. This probably contributes to the fact that it's one of the most fished sections of river in the area. I've been there quite a few times and don't usually catch too many fish. Just about any day that there's decent weather there will be at least one person fishing it from sunrise to sunset. On really nice days there will be 2 or 3 out there at a time.

In the summertime, every hour or so someone will show up with a dog and let it off its leash so it can swim/ruin anyones chances of catching anything. Probably not a problem this time of year though. Not trying to be too negative but I don't want to mislead you either. It really is a beautiful section of river, among the best in the area. The view from the bridge on the bike path is absolutely worth the trip. It gets a lot of fishing pressure though.

It all comes down to what you're more interested in: relaxing on a nice section of river? or having a good chance of catching fish?

If you just want to get out for an hour, relax, and not have to hike too far, it's perfect. I wouldn't be expecting to pull any pigs out of there though.


----------



## Exentrik

Thanks Bsmith, I usually fish the Chagrin up north here, I pull lots of small stuff out and a few pigs.. Is there any where else worth trying Lake/river setting around this area?? Are there any more productive spots along the Little Miami River? How about further up in the Kroger Hills State Reserve?? I am usually after Smallmouth and Large mouth but any sport fish will do.. Thanks for your reply! I am not looking to get to anyone's Honey Hole.. Just a pointer to some reasonable spots..

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Im a bit more fond of the little miami up around Loveland northward than Bass Island. Bass Island's pretty but there's always a dog retrieving sticks every time I go...


----------



## HOUSE

I know some good spots around Blue Ash, are you a P&G'er? I'll send you a pm with a good spot and a really cool pond if you want to catch 1 million blue gill in an hour. Did you get to go out yesterday at all?


----------



## Exentrik

Thanks Guys! Really appreciate it.. Hope the weather is slightly better tomorrow! Here's to good clean sportsmen and leaving behind nothing but a few footprints where you fish!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

oldstinkyguy said:


> Im a bit more fond of the little miami up around Loveland northward than Bass Island. Bass Island's pretty but there's always a dog retrieving sticks every time I go...


Just an aside, looked your blog over, great to see you smell the trees, flowers, bones, birds and just about everything else on your way through!


----------

